# Newbie Question



## masterfan (Jan 10, 2010)

First of all I wanna say hi to everyone.I'm new on this forum:thumbsup:

I got scott voltage yz 25 2008 edition. But I can't really do much stuff couz of frame..I think its kinda to﻿ big(heavy).









That's old picture.

Bike weight is something about 14.30kg.

Well reply here with your opinions.Should i buy new frame and which? (I'm thinking about some DJ frames but don't know which.)And if you need more pictures just reply and i'll take them soon.


----------



## BMXer1654 (Nov 20, 2009)

Most dirt jumpers are around that weight stock... you might just need a smaller bike. Or just adjust and learn how to maneuver the bike how it is


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

lower the seat, get lighter tubes/tires, trim excess seat post, take off brakes, remove gears, add more reflectors and you will be a pro.


----------



## masterfan (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah seat is always lowerd..It's just old picture. And thanks for reply.I will post more pictures tomorrow.New pictures. But Frame is good?

And how about frame? Is it good?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

masterfan said:


> . . . But I can't really do much stuff couz of frame..I think its kinda to﻿ big(heavy). . . .


how old/big are you ?


----------



## ragman (Aug 12, 2008)

Take it from someone that has spent way too much money buying new bikes because I thought I would be way better with a newer bike only to find out it was me holding myself back and not the bike. You have a good bike there - Scott makes awesome frames- ride the bullocks off that thing, improve your skills and then get a new bike. And if you plan on doing some trail riding you would probably want to keep the brakes and gears intact!


----------



## masterfan (Jan 10, 2010)

cmc4130 said:


> how old/big are you ?


im 180cm tall if u asked that.And I'm 16

Well I haven't ridden any urban bikes before so I'm not sure what weight of bike should be fine.

@and ragman thanks for the suggestion. I got the same thinking.


----------

